# Derwent Tower



## Foz77 (Mar 25, 2010)

Like a smack in the face in concrete form, the infamous "Dunston Rocket" in Gateshead sits awaiting it's fate, now empty...

Designed by Owen Luder who also designed the "Get Carter" car park nearby.

Short and sweet (there's only so many angles you can get a picture of a tower block from) - note the plastic windows on the lower floors.





































And here is the response from some geezer at the Council when I sent them a message asking if I could get inside (shy bairns get nowt!)

Hello Mick,

Thanks for your email. Unfortunately, we are unable to offer access to Derwent Tower because of its fairly parlous state. The stairs have been closed off and of the two lifts servicing the building one has broken down and the other has not been serviced or maintained for around 2 years. From an insurance point of view (not to mention our reputation!) its a non-starter I'm afraid.

Unless you want to spend the night swinging 400 feet up a creaking lift shaft in the dark whilst the fire brigade try to figure out a way of getting you down!

Nice pics, by the way. Have a look at some of mine of that other well-known local landmark...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iainlynn/sets/72157607027117618/

Sorry we can't help, best wishes,

Iain Lynn 
Communications Officer 
Chief Executives Office, 
Gateshead Council, 
Civic Centre, 
GATESHEAD NE8 1HH 

Phone: (0191) 433 2072 
Fax: (0191) 477 5154 
www.gateshead.gov.uk


----------



## shakey (Mar 25, 2010)

shame you couldn't get in 

very nice photos though.

Shakey


----------



## TK421 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have to say, apart from the splendid photos there mate, that is quite a polite and reasonable answer from the council fella, and it seems he also appreciates building design! Fair play for asking though.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Mar 26, 2010)

The last time I asked the council about a site I never got a response...


----------



## Foz77 (Mar 26, 2010)

TK421 said:


> I have to say, apart from the splendid photos there mate, that is quite a polite and reasonable answer from the council fella, and it seems he also appreciates building design! Fair play for asking though.



Yes, makes a nice change to get such a response from a Council...I could have gone back and said I only wanted to go on the ground floor, so lifts and stairs wouldn't be an issue, but I suspect either way insurance and "elf & safety" regulations mean no chance.


----------



## Rose60 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Dunston Rocket Gatehead*

Hi Did anyone ever live here or was this just another poorly constructed boondoggle Thanks for the lovely pics Rose


----------



## jonney (Apr 17, 2010)

It's about time they were pulled down. They have been an eye sore since they were built and they even won a design award. I'd like to know where they rehoused all the chav's that lived in there though


----------



## Foz77 (May 9, 2010)

Rose60 said:


> Hi Did anyone ever live here or was this just another poorly constructed boondoggle Thanks for the lovely pics Rose



Rose, it was lived in until very recently when the Council decided to move everyone out due to ongoing damp/water/lift problems.

I understand at the time of closure, there were literally only a dozen or so tenants still there.


----------

